

Show HN: Pick Your Startups. Prove Your VC Skills. VCFlair: A Fantasy VC League - cam_pj
http://vcflair.com/

======
shaneleonard121
This is really good fun! Thanks a mil.

~~~
cam_pj
Thanks Shane. Love your picks by the way!

------
centsandsums
created my portfolio : when will I know that I won ? ;-)

~~~
cam_pj
Thanks! Results every month!

